# Great BBC Shows?



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey everyone I have been plowing thru many BBC TV shows...and wondering if there are any more that I'm missing.  I have been scouring my local library and thus far I've gotten to see:

1) All Creatures Great and Small
2) Hamish MacBeth
3) Inspector Lynley 
4) Ballykissangel
5) The State Within (TV Mini-Series)
6) State of Play (TV Mini-Series)
7) ShakespeaRe-Told (TV Mini-Series)
8 ) All of Jane Austen Dramas
9) Doctor Who 
10) Primeval
11) Sherlock
12) Jekyll
13) Law & Order: UK
14) Monarch of the Glen (Currently going thru...)

I have checked for "Hetty Wainthropp" series, nothing.  Though they do have a very small collection of "Inspector Morse" and "Rebus" DVDs, which are next on my queue.  As you can see my interests varies a good deal, so I am open to anything.

Anyone have any helpful suggestions?

Tris


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you like Doctor Who, check out Torchwood.

Poirot was pretty good also (maybe not so much if you didn't like Agatha Christie, though).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I, Claudius is a classic.
Luther is new and great.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless you're avoiding comedies, there are tons you're missing.  Monty Python, Jeeves and Wooster (which you should watch even if you're avoiding comedies), Black Adder, Fawlty Towers, Are You Being Served?, Absolutely Fabulous, A Bit of Fry and Laurie, 'Allo 'Allo, Yes Minister, The Ricky Gervais Show, The Office, Chef!, Peep Show, Keeping Up Appearances, Mr. Bean, League of Gentlemen, The Catherine Tate Show, The IT Crowd, and I know I'm missing tons...

I'm pretty curious to see what folks in the UK have to list.  Now that I have my VPN I'm eager to start making use of the iPlayer on the BBC site as much as I can.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I second The IT Crowd, Coupling, Spaced.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I adore _All Creatures Great and Small._ Also liked _Monarch of the Glen_, at least up to Series 5.
I was very surprised to like _Doc Martin_. I started watching it with a lot of misgivings, but really got into it and enjoyed what Netflix had to offer.

I also love _TopGear_. It's the only car show I'll watch. Great stuff!

Comedies: _Allo Allo, Keeping Up Appearances, Are you Being Served, To The Manor Born, The Vicar of Dibley, Black Adder,_ and _Absolutely Fabulous_. I also loved the BBC versions of the Narnia books. Maybe no CGI, but true to the books and very well done. I'm sure there's more. OH, if you like documentaries, Blue Planet, the Oceans of Life, is an AWESOME awesome AWEsome series. When my niece was younger and hated watching anything that was educational, that series and Globe Trekker held her interest and got her outside her little world of what she was going to wear, or what her friends thought about this and that, or her Game Boy, or teenybopper magazines. And she remembered what she learned from them,


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sherlock
Downton Abbey
Larkrise To Candleford
Cranford I and II
Berkley Square
All the Austen and Bronte series

Umm, I know there's lots more I love but those are off the top of my head.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Top Gear too, and don't much go for cars.  Calling Top Gear a car show is kind of like calling Mythbusters a Scienctific Journal.  They're a lot of fun.  And James May's Road Trip is also a lot of fun, interested in wine or not.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I third Top Gear, great show!!  Not a car girl at all, but I watch every new epi.

Have any of you seen the American version?  Meh, I'll take Jeremy, Richard and James any day of the week.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Merlin - its kinda like Smallville for Merlin
Robin Hood


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

My favorite of all time is AB-FAB (Absolutely Fabulous) and I'm still trying to save my pennies to get a set on DVD. 

And of course, Fawlty Towers.

I also ran across a BBC version of Law and Order (I think it was Law and Order) that I liked, but I only saw the show twice on BBC America--nots ure what the schedule is (or if that's even the right name).


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Downton Abbey and, of course, the grandaddy of them all--Upstairs, Downstairs
Shakespeare Retold
Cranford
Vicar of Dilbey
Mr. Bean

So many great shows!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the suggestions everyone!

Hooded Claw: I have seen a couple of episodes of "Torchwood" and they are now on hold for me at the library.

Bob Mayer: I couldn't locate "I, Claudius" at my local library so this one will have to wait for a while.  Oh well...  Is this based on a book?

Scheherazade: I'm not a big sketch comedy fan so I have shyed away from them.  Though I have seen some "Monty Python" and "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"...oh, and caught some "Black Adder" and "Mr. Bean" way back when they were shown on my local PBS station.

Dara England: Sherlock is already on my list of already watched, and it was great.  Can't wait for the new series to begin!  I've been watching a bit of "Larkrise to Candleford" via PBS but a bit lost as to what is going on...so I might have to check it out later as it's not available from my library.  I'm starting to think that I am the only one who didn't enjoy "Downton Abbey" very much...  Though I haven't read or seen anything by the Bronte sisters, go figure.

Bunny Hugger: Top Gear seemed more of a talk show...am I wrong?  I have caught some episodes of it when it was for free OnDemand and when my brother had the top tier cable channels.  It seemed alright, but I never fully got into it.  Thanks for the suggestion though!  Did not know there was a US version.  

Mom133d: Not a fan of "Merlin" and been watching it occasionally via SyFy channel to give it a better shot...but not looking too good I'm afraid.  Though "Robin Hood" is now on hold list for me at the library.

Amy Corwin: I loved watching "Law & Order: UK".  I got the 1st and 2nd series special DVD pack at Target on a cheap whim.  I added it to my already watched list.  I used to watch the new episodes via OnDemand but sad it's and other shows on BBC America are not offered anymore.  Don't know how I'm going to get my "Dr. Who" fix.

Thanks again everyone...and please keep them coming!

Tris


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

The New Doctor is terrific.  Love Matt and Karen.

And "Sherlock" which had a short run in the US on PBS is fantastic.  Some of the very best sleuthing on TV.  Also produced/written by the same paerson (Moffit, I believe) as Doctor Who.  Excellent show.  I hope it comes back to the US.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Reilly, Ace of Spies was a great program from the 80's.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a big BBC fan, and I am currently catching up with Matt Smith as The Doctor through Netflix. Did anyone mention Red Dwarf? I can recite many Monty Python sketches verbatim. I just thought I'd toss in a show that I don't know the name of. I stumbled across it while flipping channels. A doctor who used to be a high powered surgeon is now the doctor of a seaside village (incredible looking place) and he is not used to actually dealing with people. Low key but fun.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Foyle's War is quite good. You already have Rebus which is my all-time favorite (and I understand the DVDs have sub-titles). Red Dwarf. Dr. Who.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Midsomer Murders, Foyle's War, Red Dwarf, Ab Fab, Top Gear, Ashes To Ashes, Life On Mars, Being Human, The Tudors, Poirot and Miss Marple.  Not sure if they're BBC or just British but I love them all.  So many good ones.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to love this one about a magician who lived in a windmill and solved mysteries.  I think it was called, "Jonathan Strange" or something, but I can't remember now.  And once our local PBS station stopped airing it, I never saw it again.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> I used to love this one about a magician who lived in a windmill and solved mysteries. I think it was called, "Jonathan Strange" or something, but I can't remember now. And once our local PBS station stopped airing it, I never saw it again.


The name was Jonathan Creek. It was one I really enjoyed also, but could not remember the name. Your post made me decide to Google it. I watched it on BBCAmerica several years ago.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I just thought I'd toss in a show that I don't know the name of. I stumbled across it while flipping channels. A doctor who used to be a high powered surgeon is now the doctor of a seaside village (incredible looking place) and he is not used to actually dealing with people. Low key but fun.


I think you are talking about "Doc Marten", I caught some of the episodes on my PBS station a couple of months ago. It's quirky funny...and it looks good from the episodes I've seen. I believe he came to the small seaside village because he is really squeamish about blood?

Red Dwarf was odd...I caught some episodes when I was much younger. Perhaps that was my problem...

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I am currently at the limit of holds allowed by my library but I will definitely keep all of these suggestions!

To those interested I just finished series 3-5 of "Monarch of the Glen" and it has left me a bit frustrated and annoyed...well, series 5 anyway. I'm still waiting for the rest of the series from the library.

Tris


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd second Cranford. North and South is brilliant.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

No, Red Dwarf was odd. That's why I loved it. But skip the last couple of Series and the movie "Back to Earth". I still love the characters, but the show somehow lost its charm. 

I just read that a new series will start filming later this year. And yes, I'm a smeghead to be looking forward to it.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> The name was Jonathan Creek.


*slaps forehead* Right! No wonder I could never find it, lol.

And I love Red Dwarf, too. Especially Cat.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple favorites from the '60s:

"The Avengers", in particular the '65-'68 period with Emma Peel (Diana Rigg)
"The Prisoner"


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

For anyone that might be interested, the new "Upstairs, Downstairs" starts on Masterpiece Classic on Sunday night.  It starts a decade or so after the original left off.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Oh, and I used to love "Good Neighbors" and "Yes, Minister".  It's been a long time since I have seen either.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I like so many of the shows mentioned, especially the new Sherlock and Fawlty Towers. Someone mentioned the Vicar of Dibley which is also great, and there's a hilarious comedy called One Foot in the Grave, which I  love. I also came across a medical drama, I think called Doc Martin, or Doctor Martin. I haven't seen many, but it looks good. Not sure if it's a BBC production, though.

Oh, and two classic comedies that I haven't seen in years are Good Neighbors and To the Manor Born, but they were both terrific.

Debra


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon Instant Video (or whatever it's called) has several seasons of Good Neighbors available.  They're free to Prime customers.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just got the complete DVD set of Upstairs, Downstairs, and have watched first season and it's fantastic.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> For anyone that might be interested, the new "Upstairs, Downstairs" starts on Masterpiece Classic on Sunday night. It starts a decade or so after the original left off.


I saw that. It was pretty good. I never did see the original (I swear, anytime it was playing on PBS, they were always airing some middle episode, and not starting from the beginning). I guess I didn't realize that this new series was taking up where the old one left off. I thought it was a complete remake of the old one.

And a big *YES *to _The Prisoner_. Can't believe I forgot that one since it is my very favorite TV show ever (next to M.A.S.H.).


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to give a thumbs up to the comedy THE INBETWEENERS.  It nails what it's like to be 17year old male in the UK.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Then there was this truly odd one called, "The Young Ones."  My college roommate got me hooked on that.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Books - one of my all time favorites.
Doc Martin - An English version of House & far better IMO.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I like MI:5 - I found it to be a bit like 24. Lots of explosions and good plots.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like all my favourites have been mentioned already so I have nothing to add.  So many brilliant shows that some day I have to find time to watch again.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

The new season of Doctor Who starts this Saturday on BBC America!  Very excited about that.  Hence the exclamation point.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> We just got the complete DVD set of Upstairs, Downstairs, and have watched first season and it's fantastic.


It really is--"Upstairs, Downstairs" is my all-time favorite BBC show. I'm thinking of getting the complete set as well and watching during the summer.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> The new season of Doctor Who starts this Saturday on BBC America!


And, from what I understand, it's actually set *in* America (or at least part of it is). I'd always hoped that would happen. After all, we Yanks have troubles that need the doctor's attention too, you know!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They did have Daleks in Manhattan, but yes, it looks like a good majority of the season is actually being filmed in Utah while I imagine the New York scenes we've seen a few times in the past were just sound stages.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I just started watching Dr. Who a week ago and I'm already through season 1. I can't believe it took me so long to start watching this show! So good.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a great BBC fan - I just ordered Primeval Series 4 from UK because I can't wait for the US release.
Cranford is terrific. I also liked_* Bleak House * _ - beautifully done.
And here is another great show that hasn't been mentioned yet: *Father Ted*.
http://www.amazon.com/Father-Ted-Complete-Dermot-Morgan/dp/B00005A1SY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302892095&sr=8-3


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> They did have Daleks in Manhattan, but yes, it looks like a good majority of the season is actually being filmed in Utah while I imagine the New York scenes we've seen a few times in the past were just sound stages.


Yep. The filming in Utah was the first time the Doctor has been filmed on the U.S. soil. (Or at least the press releases have claimed that.)


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are some BBC shows I've enjoyed:

Spooks (a. k. a. MI-5)
Wire In The Blood
Poirot
Downton Abbey
Cranford
Top Gear (Every week I wonder what on earth those guys will do to screw themselves up _this_ time? LOL)
James May's Road Trip
Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares
Primeval
Doctor Who
Torchwood
Fawlty Towers
Monty Python
Father Ted
Black Adder


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Surprised no one's mentioned Brideshead Revisited or did I miss it?  Otherwise, agree with just about all the picks here" especially AbFab, Foyle's War (lovelovelove Michael Kitchen), Reilly Ace of Spies, MI5.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Brideshead Revisited or did I miss it? Otherwise, agree with just about all the picks here" especially AbFab, Foyle's War (lovelovelove Michael Kitchen), Reilly Ace of Spies, MI5.


You didn't miss it and thanks for adding it - great series.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm uber excited today!  Just to catch up on some of my fav shows on Comcast OnDemand, I noticed that BBC America is now back on!  Yea!  Now I can watch the new Dr. Who eps and Being Human (UK) again.  I didn't see it on last night, so this must be recent.

Tris


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Not the Beeb, but I loved Cribb, a mystery series based on Peter Lovesey's Sergeant Cribb mysteries. We got them as part of PBS' Mystery! series, I think.  

And there's another really good series called The Consultant, starring Hywell Bennett. The computer crime stuff is pretty dated at this point, but I remember liking it a lot. 

And there was a Raffles series, too, that I remember seeing on A&E in the early days of the channel, before they had all of those reality shows.


----------

